

A JavaScript Developer’s Take on Apple’s Swift - bsimpson
http://moduscreate.com/javascript-take-on-swift/

======
valarauca1
Most the issues have to do with the fact that Swift doesn't play it fast and
loose with types like Javascript. Which is conversely the primarily issue most
people have with Javascript.

Have we come full circle?

